# PC vs XBox vs PS



## mavihs (Jun 27, 2008)

Guys as there was a fight coming up so i thought make a new topic on the above topix. So all the console vs console vs PC fight can be held here onwards.

Mods can u make this sticky so all the fight like these can take place here.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

not again...

i think there is already a thread running....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74188


----------

